# Fragrances for Men



## allinalather (Dec 21, 2015)

I am new to this, I don't know what a lot of the fragrances smell like.  Can you suggest some fragrances/combinations for men please?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

I love NG's The Perfect Man, Teakwood & Cardamom and Cracklin Birch. Also WSP Fifty Shades   I sell and they all sell really well


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 21, 2015)

I love all those. WSP Sexy for Men is good too - it's kind of a fresh cologne scent. I really like Cold Water from BB.


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll second NG's Teakwood and Cardamom.  It's nice and warm.  NG's British Burberry is also terrific if you're looking for something "young".


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 21, 2015)

BB Cedar and Saffron has gotten a positive review from a lot of my friends. Some consider it Christmasy. Aztec Walk in the Woods (pine) and Oak For Men (BBW dupe) got big thumbs up from my husband.


----------



## Nevada (Dec 21, 2015)

Salty Mariner, Bay Rum & Leather, all Bramble Berry. 2 pt Lavender 1 pt Patch is popular.


----------



## lsg (Dec 21, 2015)

WSP Burmese Wood


----------



## allinalather (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions.

I am in the UK, can someone please give me a link to WSP?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 22, 2015)

allinalather said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> I am in the UK, can someone please give me a link to WSP?


 
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 22, 2015)

Vanilla and peppermint. Seriously, I make stuff in "manly" scents and the guys all go for the vanilla and the peppermint.

I also did a lime + bay rum blend that was wonderful. I think it's 4 parts lime (in my case I used Lime Blossom FO) and 1 part Bay Rum. I tried to do a swirl and left half the soap uncolored and the other half bright green, but the Bay Rum discolored the soap so it looks a little odd now.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 22, 2015)

These are the main manly scents that the menfolk in my sphere of influence really like:

-Paradise (Daystar)- an effervescent lime scent
-Salty Sailor (Daystar)- a salty sea air fragrance
-Santa's Pipe (SweetCakes)- smells just like cherry tobacco
-Old Spice Classic- (Oregon Trails)- smells just like the real deal to my nose
-The Perfect Man (NaturesGarden)- smells like a very manly grapefruit
-Montego Bay (Oregon Trails)- smells exactly like the real Bay Racemosa EO to my nose
-Barbershop 1920's (Rustic Escentuals)- hubby says it smells just like his dad after a shave at the barbershop. It brought back a lot of memories for him.
-Twilight Woods (Peak's)- a pleasant woodsy scent with a slight vanilla undertone to my nose
-Soapy Clean (Brambleberry)- smells just like Tone soap.
-Sugared Spruce (WSP)- smells just like you'd imagine it would smell like. Very aptly named.
-Cedar & Saffron (Brambleberry)- doesn't smell like cedar or saffron to my nose, but it does smell quite lovely- it reminds me of the smells of Christmas. 

There's more I could mention, I'm sure, but those are the biggies.


IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Dec 22, 2015)

Lemongrass essential oil on it's own has been my most popular fragrance that men seem to like.


----------



## allinalather (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, that is a lot to be going on with.  Thanks everyone for taking the time.  Not sure how many of these fragrances are available in the UK, but it has definitely given me a direction.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 22, 2015)

Try scent perfique or sensory perfection for uk fragrance suppliers.


----------



## slipknott76 (Dec 22, 2015)

My best seller for men are a lavender lime, and Rosemary patchouli peppermint.


----------



## slipknott76 (Dec 22, 2015)

For me Fragrance oil aren't as popular with men, men seem to prefer the essential oils peppermint, patchouli, tea tree, pines, cedars and men seen to be into exfoliants much more then women. But pick are also pickier, the want my bars with a 45 degree chamfer around the whole bars because it's it's sharp. I've never had a woman complain about that but numerous men have.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 22, 2015)

Men in my house love "aussie bamboo grass" from Natures Garden.
It holds up so well and soaps beautifully.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 23, 2015)

Dragon's Blood is my biggest man's seller, followed  by NG's Cool Water and Werewolf. For EO's Sage and Eucalyptus are popular with my men customers


----------



## luebella (Dec 27, 2015)

Pine and cedar essential oil for sure!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunter's Moon from Daystar was a big seller for me. I personally love Santa's Pipe from SweetCakes, I saw a lot of interest from the name but not many buyers.

My personal fave is Bayrum & Lime. It smells fresh and manly. My husband LOVES Twisted Peppermint from Aztec, it is his favorite hands down. He is also a fan of Salty Sailor from Daystar.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 27, 2015)

luebella said:


> Pine and cedar essential oil for sure!



I've been curious about pine essential oil.  It's $4.20/ oz at Camden Grey, which is pretty reasonable for an EO, but nobody talks about using it.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Dec 27, 2015)

My family and friends have been really enamored with BB Wasabi a really clean, spicy fragrance, and Rustic Woods a warm, woodsy, slightly smoky fragrance.


----------



## luebella (Dec 27, 2015)

I use pine quite often. I love it! It goes great with so many other fragrances


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Dec 27, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> My family and friends have been really enamored with BB Wasabi a really clean, spicy fragrance, and Rustic Woods a warm, woodsy, slightly smoky fragrance.


I _adore_ BB's Wasabi.  That's "my" scent for my personal shower soap, and I'm thinking about using it for an aftershave.

BB's Tobacco and Bay are also extremely manly smelling.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 27, 2015)

My most popular straight out of the bottle is BB Bonsai. It's very clean smelling. I also do blends with tobacco bay leaf from BB and those are all popular. Salty Sailor from Daystar or Salty Mariner from BB are also popular, I turn it into a salt bar. My hubby's favorite is my eucalyptus tea tree blend though.

I love shave and a haircut by BB too but I seem to be in the minority on that one.


----------



## lathered_up (Dec 27, 2015)

My dad loves Spiced Mahogany from BB. Smells spicy, warm and a little sweet. My brother raves about Perfect Man from NGC. Lavender and Cedar from BB is also very good, sort of a unisex, clean-smell that would work well for men or women.


----------

